# Adamantium Souls and Ceramite Hearts



## Superduperman717 (Apr 17, 2012)

Heres a chapter I plan on writing a fluff story about. Tell me what you think, this thread will also serve as my story posting point. 
Adamantium Souls and Ceramite Hearts--
Chapter Name - Amaranthine Ward (AKA Shield Legion)
Chapter Information-
Founding - Unknown (Maybe changed to most recent)
Parent Chapter - Salamanders
Chapter Master - "Iron Halo" Jackson
Home World - Scutum Prime [Fortress Forge World] + Scutum Luna [Moon, Death World]
Specialty - Unbeatible defense and custom crafted arms and armour
Warcry - "We are the Sovereign's Shield! None shall break us, none shall move us!"
Chapter Background -
Shield Legion is a highly defensive chapter with the focus of defending key points and lending aid to PDF's. The chapter designs and forges their own arms and armour like their parent chapter, but allows the introduction of creativity into their works. New weapons designs are constantly being considered and tested, and it is rumoured the Adeptus Mechanicus are rather envious of the Shield Legions achievements. The chapter views building owns own weapon as a badge of honour. "A Ward Brother's weapon is built using his soul, and heart...the weapon is truely an extension of his being. Also, I don't trust the shitty work the Adeptus Mechanicus proceeds to call 'master crafted', my toilet took more skill to craft!" - "Iron Halo" Jackson.
Ward Brothers are well known for their acts of merit and compassion. It is not uncommon to see a Shield Brother carry guardsmen from the frontline to aid stations. Ward Brothers firmly believe any soldier of the Imperium is his equal, but reject the tactics of Imperial commanders who throw their men's lives away. There is a story of Ward Brother throwing a cowardly Imperial general across the battle field saying, "Coward join your men and charge the field". Ward Apothocaries assist in the healing of the wounded along side the Hospitaller orders. The uniqueness of the chapter willing to help others is looked kindly upon by guardsman, but fellow chapters look upon the compassion as a weakness. Ironicly not a single Ward Brother as fallen to Chaos. 
Recuitment-
Ward Brothers are chosen on hive worlds. The ruling elite to the lowest poor are potential recruits. After being selected, individuals are reviewed for psycological illness...the chapter does not need mindless killers, but logical and controlled fighters. Recklessness and hyperaggressiveness can easily destory a defensive position. The remaining potentials are then shuttled to Scutum Luna to survive for a month's time. Those working togeather will survive...those who will not will die quickly.
Ward Scouts first act as a Ward Brother is to craft their very own bolter while under the instruction of a 6th Company Forge Apprentice.
Chapter Structure- [Basic layout will expand upon later]
1st Company - Command
"Iron Halo" Jackson
Master of Chaplains
Cheif Apothecary
Standard Bearer
Great Forge Master
Ward Veterans
Forge Masters
2nd Company - Adamantium Souls
Entirely composed of Dreadnaughts
3rd Company- Ceramite Hearts
4th Company - Tank Busters
5th Company - Screaming Support
6th company - Forgeworks
7th company - Ward Scouts

Geneseed-
Slightly mutated from the standard Salamanders gene-seed, Shield Legion has an higher than usual resistance to the warp and can predict troop movements. The ability is extremely simlar to a Farseer's ability to predict the future. Skin pigmentation is entirely depent on the Ward Brother, this creates a racially diverse chapter. It is this diversity what only strenghtens the chapter's fighting ability.


----------



## Superduperman717 (Apr 17, 2012)

UPDATE:

The story is going to follow the heroic stand of Jackson against _____. It will detail the reason for his nickname, Iron Halo, and the true uniqueness of the chapter.

Currently my thoughts on the chapter theme is going to be a WWII style, a mixture between USA and England. Would be pretty awesome seeing the Kreig fight alongside the Shield Legion.
And no the entire legion does _not_ look like Captain America! 

Now I want the forum to pick the enemy the Shield Legion is going to fight against. I just want some input.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As they value compassion, having them deal with a workers' uprising against poor conditions that imperils essential supplies would give plenty of dramatic potential.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

As I am not so much a fan of alternate history, I would prefer it if you structured it in the 40k universe. A chaos invasion stopped or halted would be ideal I think.


----------

